# Warning re LR Mobile....just finished my 30 day free trial.



## pierce (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi
I downloaded the LR Mobile app onto my iphone 5s 30 days ago. The free trail is now over and I am advised that I can no longer use the app unless I subscribe for $12 per month!!!!!
It is a sweet little app (but does not enable filters.)  It is certainly not worth a fraction of the proposed subscription price! It does not allow you post to Facebook and other social media sites. (There is a workaround by saving to your camera roll and post from there. Tedious!)
I wonder am I misreading the price and does this also include the whole LR 5.5 package onto my Macbook as well? 
The reason for my warning is that once the trial is over *you are locked out of accessing the photos that you have worked on in the app!!*
Adobe, what are you thinking? 
Regards
Pierce


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 24, 2014)

The subscription price (which I thought was $9.99 per month, or are you speaking about non-US dollars?) is for the Photoshop Photography bundle, which comprises Photoshop CC2014, and all versions of Lightroom - Desktop, Mobile and Web.

LR mobile is only available as part of that bundle, which is subscription only.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 24, 2014)

pierce said:


> Hi
> It does not allow you post to Facebook and other social media sites. (There is a workaround by saving to your camera roll and post from there. Tedious!)



Huh? See the Share command.


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 24, 2014)

Not exactly a secret. I-tunes shows it before you even download.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 24, 2014)

pierce said:


> The reason for my warning is that once the trial is over *you are locked out of accessing the photos that you have worked on in the app!!*



You've synced them back to your desktop catalog, right?


----------

